# Hydor Inline Heater



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Setting up a planted tank .... seems like the only option for an inline heater to keep equipment out of the tank ... but I have a couple of concerns:

1 - they seem heavy - worried it would put a strain on the hose and cause a leak (popping off)

2- Amazon reviews are not good - alot of heaters failing and cooking fish, and / or leaking.

My other option is a cobalt neo-therm heater and just cover it up with plants.

Anyone have any negative experiences with the hydor inline heater? I would be attaching it to an Eheim 2213.

thanks!


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

It is big and heavy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

It mounts on your return line, if it's mounted correctly the weight shouldn't be a problem. On my eheim canister I bought screw hose clamps and they never failed on me. One of the best and most reliable heater I've ever had, the temperature locks in and that's it, so I never had a problem with them.

But you need more wattage than a conventional heater. If you're nervous about leakage, well there's 2 new connection points to worry about. I don't know of any heaters without some failure rate, all brands of heaters fail because they use cheap thermostats inside. My best setup has been a submersible heater with an external thermostat and my favourite heaters right now are aqueon pro heaters, but they are mounted inside the tank.


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks for the info, yes since I’m already new to canister filters adding two new potential leak points makes me nervous lol.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

hp10BII said:


> It mounts on your return line, if it's mounted correctly the weight shouldn't be a problem. On my eheim canister I bought screw hose clamps and they never failed on me. One of the best and most reliable heater I've ever had, the temperature locks in and that's it, so I never had a problem with them.
> 
> But you need more wattage than a conventional heater. If you're nervous about leakage, well there's 2 new connection points to worry about. I don't know of any heaters without some failure rate, all brands of heaters fail because they use cheap thermostats inside. My best setup has been a submersible heater with an external thermostat and my favourite heaters right now are aqueon pro heaters, but they are mounted inside the tank.


I second this method and have always used a Finnex external temperature controller paired up with an ever dependable Eheim heater.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

been running mind for 5 years now. haven't had any issues. I haven't secured mine properly. definitely worth it for me as my tank isn't cluttered with equipment.


----------



## Gardener (Feb 13, 2011)

I use an undergravel heater with my 72 gal high-tech setup, with an external control unit. Has worked well for me. The theory is that the undergravel heaters provide some small thermal circulation currents around the roots, which helps distribute nutrients and avoid any anaerobic problems. And no, I personally have never experienced any issues with 'cooking' the roots of the plants, but the tank is of course in the warm part of the house. Only issue I have had is when re-landscaping one has to be careful to not pull up the heater cable when removing heavily rooted plants such as some very large bleheri.


----------



## thegrandpoohbah (Jan 6, 2016)

No issues with leaks and if mounted correctly the weight won't be an issue. Mine however lasted less than 1 year. For the price I was not impressed and wouldn't buy another one. What I really miss are the Rena Smart Heaters that hooked up on the end of the filter intake. Those worked really well and also reduced tank clutter.


----------

